# to chuckle to oneself



## guymiokis

Hi

Here is the context of my question: "Rather than being put out at her obvious distaste however, he chucked to himself, throwing a sideways glance towards her."

I know that "to chuck" mean both - throwing something and - give up the idea of doing something
But in this sentence I don't get it at all.... I don't know which meaning to use or if there's another meaning here

thanks all


----------



## kiwi-di

The word is *chuckle *(have a little laugh to yourself), which the WR dictionary defines as _glousser.

_Does that make more sense now?


----------



## guymiokis

lol

Thank you very much...I made a mistake
But know it's ok, I understand the meaning ^^

(so stupid )


by the way, I know why I didn't understood it, the person who wrote it forgot the "l"


----------



## david314

Also:_* rire tout bas*_ -selon Merriam-Webster's F.E.


----------



## Jeanbar

Ou rire in petto.


----------



## kiwi-di

david314 said:


> Also:_* rire tout bas*_ -selon Merriam-Webster's F.E.


Thanks david314 - that was the one I was trying to think of - I don't remember hearing too many people saying _glousser.

_Is it a commonly-used term?


----------



## Jeanbar

Glousser convient parfaitement.


----------



## silwilhith

When somebody chuckles, does it sounds almost like a running chicken (or a turkey) ?
Or is it perfectly silent ?
Or definitively noisy ?

(I agree you need some country-side background to know the sound made by a chicken in a short hurry for gathering incoming food)


----------



## david314

silwilhith said:


> When somebody chuckles, does it sounds almost like a running gobbling chicken (or a turkey) ?


 I suppose that one could put it like that -*a chuckle* is slightly audible.


----------



## silwilhith

That definitively means _glousser_ then.

Therefore, I don't catch how somebody can "chuckles to himself",... except perhaps having alarming spasms ?


----------



## david314

silwilhith said:


> That definitively means _glousser_ then.
> 
> Therefore, I don't catch how somebody can "chuckles to himself",... except perhaps having alarming spasms ?


  Don't you ever find yourself _laughing quietly to yourself _upon reflection of some amusing thought?


----------



## Already-Seen

Sometimes I chuckle and sometimes I _glousse_ however those two kinds of laughter sound different (to me at least). Here's the definition for chuckle. See definition 3 and 5: it defines to chuckle as to cluck (literally _glousser_)

*chuck·le* _verb, _*chuck·led, chuck·ling, *_noun _
_–verb (used without object) _1.to laugh softly or amusedly, usually with satisfaction: _They chuckled at the child's efforts to walk. _2.to laugh to oneself: _to chuckle while reading. _3._Obsolete_. to cluck, as a fowl. _–noun _4.a soft laugh, usually of satisfaction. 5._Obsolete_. the cluck of a hen.

(I'm still looking for a translation for chuckle)


----------



## silwilhith

Well the problem is that _glousser silencieusement_ (or _pour soi-même_) doesn't make any sense in French.
Because by definition _glousser_ cannot be quiet. 

This confirms that _to chuckle_ and _to chuckle for oneself_ cannot translate into the same French verbs.

And I realize that I am eventually lacking of quiet ways to express my amusement. _
Je pouffe_, _je souris_, but I've only find in books "people" (characters) who were able to _rire intérieurement_ (and perhaps almost sarcastically).  
NB: I must then look certainly very noisy (and expressive) to my colleagues in the office !  

But, seriously, _laughing quietly to myself_ doesn't makes any true sense to me. Except used as a literary figure of speech.

Is it serious, Doc ?


----------



## kiwi-di

On reflection I think that when one chuckles, the [to oneself] is understood.

It's the sort of thing one does when reading an amusing book, hearing something amusing on the radio, etc.

I saw a women chuckling away on the bus the other day; she was wearing headphones and I was wondering what she was listening to.  I was dying to ask.

This morning, on my way to work I was listening to a podcast I had downloaded - I was walking along chuckling away, not necessarily loudly, but certainly chuckling.

I think when one is in company, one laughs - when alone, one _mainly_ chuckles.  Although I do admit that very a funny book or movie has, at times, had me almost collapsing with laughter, even when I've been alone.


----------



## Already-Seen

Also I would say that "glousser" evokes a more feminine way of laughing than "chuckle".


----------



## valskyfrance

Already-Seen said:


> Also I would say that "glousser" evokes a more feminine way of laughing than "chuckle".


 
 Pauvres femmes...
les hommes sont moins discrets


----------



## Léa Blueshadow

I know this is an old thread. But I just wanted to add something on "_glousser_".
It does mean 'to laugh' etc, as previously said.
But personally, this verb makes me think of chicks giggling when they are caught staring at a cute boy. Or something of this kind.
I don't really like this word and always try to find something else. just my personal opinion


----------



## Itisi

I agree that 'glousser' is a silly kind of laugh.  It's what hends do.  Although 'cackle' - which is also what hends do - to me, evokes older women gossiping.  Anyway, I wouldn't use it to translate ''chuckle'.

How about 'un petit rire' for 'a chuckle?


----------



## In-Su

guymiokis said:


> Rather than being put out at her obvious distaste however, he chucked to himself, throwing a sideways glance towards her.


il laissa s'échapper un léger ricanement


----------



## joelooc

réprimer/étouffer un rire ?


----------



## Itisi

Contrairement à 'chuckle', 'ricanement' n'est pas très sympa :



*ricaner⇒* _vi_ (rire par moquerie)snigger, snicker, jeer, sneer _n_ La police se fâche, les voyous ricanent.


----------



## Itisi

'to himself' complique la chose !

Il rit intérieurement/discrètement

(On se doute bien que ce n'est pas un gros rire !)


----------



## Ganfov

et rire sous cape ?


----------



## In-Su

Quand on rit sous cape, c'est le plus souvent en cachette. Ici, il est tout à fait possible que l'autre personnage l'entende.


Itisi said:


> Contrairement à 'chuckle', 'ricanement' n'est pas très sympa :


Tu n'as tout de même pas l'impression qu'il rit "sympathiquement" dans ce contexte ?


> Rather than being put out at her obvious distaste however, he chucked to himself, throwing a sideways glance towards her.


----------



## Itisi

*In-Su*, je ne vois rien dans cette phrase ce qui indiquerait un rire pas sympa. La personne n'est pas 'put out', justement, c'est à dire qu'elle n'est pas contrariée. Et 'to chuckle' n'est pas 'ricaner'.


----------



## In-Su

Itisi said:


> je ne vois rien dans cette phrase ce qui indiquerait un rire pas sympa


Moi, si. Cf. expressions soulignées supra. Il n'est certes pas rebuté par sa répugnance, mais s'il la regarde de travers en rigolant, ce n'est non plus pour lui témoigner de l'affection. Mais il est vrai, pour ta défense, qu'on n'a pas tant de contexte que ça.


Itisi said:


> 'to chuckle' n'est pas 'ricaner'


synonymes du verbe *rire* : ricaner, se gausser, glousser, s'esclaffer, (familier) rigoler, se marrer
synonymes du verbe *to laugh* : chuckle, snicker, giggle, guffaw, cackle
Penses-tu qu'on peut littéralement les ranger en deux colonnes et relier chaque verbe à son équivalent direct dans la colonne d'à côté ? Ou alors penses-tu que le même verbe peut se traduire par un plusieurs verbes différents en fonction du contexte ?


----------



## Nicomon

In-Su said:


> Mais il est vrai, pour ta défense, qu'on n'a pas tant de contexte que ça.


  Eh bien...  il suffit de le chercher, le contexte. 
Il était en effet écrit "_chucked_" (sans le « l » - voir posts 1 et 3), mais il est clair qu'il faut lire _chuckled.  _

C'est sur cette page - 3e paragraphe, sous le titre  « Place Venôme » (je soupçonne qu'il manque un « d ») -
Dans le post initial,  l'OP a remplacé les noms _Draco _et _Hermione_ par _he _et _her_ :  





> Rather than being put out at her obvious distaste however, Draco chucked to himself, throwing a sideways glance towards Hermione.


 Je ne dirais pas _glousser_ mais je ne suis pas convaincue non plus de _ ricaner / ricanement._
Plutôt que « _rire sous cape_ », il y aurait peut-être : _*Il rit dans sa barbe ?*_
Ou dans le même ordre d'idée que la suggestion de joelooc : _*Il eut un (petit) rire étouffé ?*_

Sinon j'aime bien :  _*rire tout bas *_(post 4).


----------



## Itisi

*In-Su*, colonnes ou pas, 'chuckle' n'est pas 'ricaner' : "*Chuckle* definition, to laugh softly or amusedly, usually with satisfaction: They chuckled  at the child's efforts to walk."  

Il eut un petit rire amusé.

Ailleurs dans le même texte, il est fort possible que Draco _ricane_, ça ne nous étonnerait pas, mais pas là.

(Et 'a sideways glance' ne veut pas dire 'un regard de travers', mais 'de côté'.)


----------



## In-Su

Nicomon said:


> Eh bien... il suffit de le chercher, le contexte.


Ça, c'est le boulot du post #1, je regrette.


Itisi said:


> *In-Su*, colonnes ou pas, 'chuckle' n'est pas 'ricaner' : "*Chuckle* definition, to laugh softly or amusedly, usually with satisfaction: They chuckled at the child's efforts to walk."
> 
> Il eut un petit rire amusé.
> 
> Ailleurs dans le même texte, il est fort possible que Draco _ricane_, ça ne nous étonnerait pas, mais pas là.
> 
> (Et 'a sideways glance' ne veut pas dire 'un regard de travers', mais 'de côté'.)


Encore une fois, c'est au créateur de la discussion de fournir le texte utile à la compréhension de la question. Et si Nicomon et toi voulez le faire à sa place, libre à vous, mais ce n'est pas une obligation pour les autres.


Itisi said:


> (Et 'a sideways glance' ne veut pas dire 'un regard de travers', mais 'de côté'.)


"De côté" est un sens possible de "de travers".


----------



## Nicomon

In-Su said:


> Ça, c'est le boulot du post #1, je regrette.


   Si un fil est réanimé au bout de plus de 10 ans, comme ici,  et que la personne qui l'a ouvert n'est plus dans les parages pour fournir un contexte plus large... je cherche et bien souvent... je trouve.
Bien sûr que ce n'est une obligation pour personne.  Tout le monde n'a pas ma curiosité : il se trouve que j'aime ce genre de recherches. À chacun ses plaisirs.


----------



## Itisi

In-Su said:


> "De côté" est un sens possible de "de travers".


Quoi qu'il en soit, 'sideways glance' ne veut pas dire 'regard de travers'.  Ça veut dire qu'on regarde du coin de l'oeil, discrètement.



*regarder [qqn] de travers* _loc v_ (adresser un regard agressif)give [sb] a funny look _v expr_  (_stronger_)give [sb] a dirty look _v expr_  (_formal_)look askance at [sb] _v expr_ J'ai dû dire une bêtise car mon collègue m'a regardée de travers.


De toute façon, nous sommes ici pour tenter de traduire 'to chuckle to oneself', et nous sommes hors sujet.


----------

